# 2007 Q7 rear sunroof does no tilt open



## bunnybwoi16v (Nov 19, 2013)

By pushing both front and rear switch my rear sunroof will not tilt


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

Does the motor sound like it's trying to engage or there's no sound at all? That would help with know where to start?.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnybwoi16v (Nov 19, 2013)

thanks


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

What was the outcome? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnybwoi16v (Nov 19, 2013)

Burned up sunroof tilt motor it seemed moisture got in had to drop the headliner


----------

